

The Poison of Arrogance (Google and Navx) - drallison
http://www.mondaynote.com/2010/07/04/the-poison-of-arrogance/#more-2910

======
drallison
<snip> Navx is a €1m a year French company whose business is speed radar
location databases. In France, it is illegal to sell or use selling radar
detectors, devices that pick the microwave or laser radiation emitted by speed
guns and automated cameras. But providing speed trap location data is lawful.
... To sell its product, Navx relies massively on Google AdWords: the company
buys keywords that guarantee a high ranking in search results associated to
terms like “avertisseur radar” (radar warning). </snip>

